# can you keep crows as pets?



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

as it sais on the tin lol

any info on them...or sites?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

im pretty sure someone on here has a per crow the rescue'd why dont you go for something slighty better like a real fiesty bird of prey :lol2: or even better a cockatoo :razz:


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd have thought so, Magpies make fantastic pets, my mates dad used to rescue them from the farm now and then (farmer would hang babies on the electric fence) . Once grown they'd fly off for food etc but always come home - until they found mates and set up nest lol, and even then they'd still sit in the garden.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Masticophis (Mike) had a lovely crow called Boris up until recently, try PMing him, im sure he'll be happy to chat about him. They are a bloody nightmare to look after though and cheeky to boot!


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

I want a goat :lol2: Always wanted a goat, we used to have one at a pub I worked at, thought he was a dog and would run about with the dogs. lol

River cottage forums are good aswell River Cottage :: Index

Completely ignore my post - misread and thought you said Cows............


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

My dad used to have a Raven. Cant remember the ravens name but he was lovely apparantly. (i was'nt born then)


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Laura-LNV said:


> as it sais on the tin lol
> 
> any info on them...or sites?


Difficult at best.

DEFRA lists them simultaneously under the same legislation as British native herps - the Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981 as a protected species AND as a pest species.

You can obtain a license to KILL crows and certain other corvids* (or take and destroy their eggs) on your own land in order to prevent agricultural damage, preserve air safety, protect health or preserve other wild bird populations. 

However... from my conversations with DEFRA, despite this, it is NOT possible to obtain a license to take an egg or a nestling with the intent to raise it and keep it as a pet. 

The only way around it would be to rehabilitate with the intent to release.

*Jackdaws, Jays, Rooks and Magpies
Birds may be of use.

By the way: There are exotic corvid species to which the laws on keeping would not apply.


----------



## poshweiller (Nov 17, 2006)

i rescued a baby crow a few years back,he was lovely apart from the noise!!!!i could hear him crow from the other end of the street.i let him go eventually but still think they are cool.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Try reading King Solomons Ring by Konrad Lorenz, some good stuff in there on crows.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm actually quite tempted by a jackdaw myself - I had the pleasure of meeting a tame one who was absolutely gorgeous.

That said... a magpie would also be lovely.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> I'm actually quite tempted by a jackdaw myself - I had the pleasure of meeting a tame one who was absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> That said... a magpie would also be lovely.


wow back on topic..

i love magpies....bet their really cheeky.

would never get one out of the wild as dont agree with it...but cant find anything on the net about where to get them from etc...


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I would love a raven for a pet


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

magpies nick shiny things and hide them lol, might get a bit annoying after a while


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

Laura-LNV said:


> could be a good laugh though...money and jewellery goes missing lol.
> does anyone know if they can replicate sounds?i know they cant talk.
> heard myna(SP) birds are supposed to be good


I think most of the corvides can replicate sounds can't they, and mynah birds are very cool


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

DaveM said:


> I think most of the corvides can replicate sounds can't they, and mynah birds are very cool


bit pricey them mynah birds...just looking about them on net...aparently they never shut up!

ive managed to tame 3 wild sparrows and blackbirds...they come everyday outside and wait for me to throw bread! seriously its the same ones!


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

hehehe, lol, something similair happens when fishing, the birds know that us fisherman means left over magot or bread or whatever, so always hang around, a few last year, I was packing up and this swan brought her cygnet over and I gave them my left over maggots


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

there used to be a guy in north wales who sold ravens and crows, i can ask around and see if he's still around


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

Iliria said:


> there used to be a guy in north wales who sold ravens and crows, i can ask around and see if he's still around


ahh that would be great!!!

thankyou xxx


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

the thing to remember with mynahs they are from the starling family and project liquid s**t.i knew someone years ago that had a little buisness dealing in avairy birds,and if someone wanted a mynah he would order it in and soon as it arrived he would pin a plastic sheet behind its cage and phone the customer for them to collect it straight away,which he made clear they had to do when they booked it.:lol2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

leggy said:


> the thing to remember with mynahs they are from the starling family and project liquid s**t.i knew someone years ago that had a little buisness dealing in avairy birds,and if someone wanted a mynah he would order it in and soon as it arrived he would pin a plastic sheet behind its cage and phone the customer for them to collect it straight away,which he made clear they had to do when they booked it.:lol2:


eeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

also, if you decide to breed, remember that some birds, if not all are very protective parents, lol, like with the swan, my first thought wasn't, awwwww, it is bringing the cygnet over, it was shit, can I get up this bank quick enough if it decides to attack :lol:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I've never so much been worried about adult geese and swans attacking me as long as I don't corner their babies. I've had mostly wild goose babies climbing up on my lap for food with their parents standing by watching. 

Laura, if you do find someone breeding magpies, jackdaws or crows, would you drop me a line too? I've been trying to find CB corvids here in the UK since I got here.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> I've never so much been worried about adult geese and swans attacking me as long as I don't corner their babies. I've had mostly wild goose babies climbing up on my lap for food with their parents standing by watching.
> 
> Laura, if you do find someone breeding magpies, jackdaws or crows, would you drop me a line too? I've been trying to find CB corvids here in the UK since I got here.


Ravens? Almost at the bottom of this page here


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

magpies, jackdaws, jays and ravens can be bought captive bred, although breeders are extreemly dificult to find. carrion crows and rooks can't, although exotic species such as african pied crows are also available ocasionaly. the thing about magpies stealing shiny stuff is a bit of a myth. magpies, and all other corvids, steal anything they can pick up, shiny or not, and hide it in holes all over the place. I have kept tame rooks, jays, a magpie and a jackdaw. had wild crows but not an especualy tame one yet. (had a hand reared youngster brought in this year but I have now managed to get him to turn wild again by keeping him with a wild adult. he will now be able to be released) my own magpie used to travel lituraly everywhere with me on my shoulder. she would ride the train, come shopping in the city, come to work, wherever i went, she would be with me. they are very high mainenence animals to keep due to their incredable intelegance and mistivious, destructive nature, but if you have the time to commit to them, they do make fantastic pets.


----------



## python kid (May 30, 2007)

corvid hes the man to speak to i rescuud a crow and corvid help me the whole way thourgh til i released it in now visits my house every day im pretty sure he has a crow


----------



## python kid (May 30, 2007)

corvid2e1 said:


> magpies, jackdaws, jays and ravens can be bought captive bred, although breeders are extreemly dificult to find. carrion crows and rooks can't, although exotic species such as african pied crows are also available ocasionaly. the thing about magpies stealing shiny stuff is a bit of a myth. magpies, and all other corvids, steal anything they can pick up, shiny or not, and hide it in holes all over the place. I have kept tame rooks, jays, a magpie and a jackdaw. had wild crows but not an especualy tame one yet. (had a hand reared youngster brought in this year but I have now managed to get him to turn wild again by keeping him with a wild adult. he will now be able to be released) my own magpie used to travel lituraly everywhere with me on my shoulder. she would ride the train, come shopping in the city, come to work, wherever i went, she would be with me. they are very high mainenence animals to keep due to their incredable intelegance and mistivious, destructive nature, but if you have the time to commit to them, they do make fantastic pets.


 

didnt see this post sorry


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Ravens? Almost at the bottom of this page here


you are something else.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

HABU said:


> you are something else.


Cheers Habu. I do try my best to help others out, despite what anyone else may think :smile:


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

Laura-LNV said:


> thats one cool bird...although i couldnt cope with the poo issue


Corvids poo all over the show too, they aren't like seed eating birds which have droppings they have squirtings. If I was going to keep one it would be outside in an escape proof(to protect the songbirds, not it), jet washable aviary(as they would soon turn it white. I think I remember reading you live in a flat Laura? Personally I wouldn't bother if I was you.
Gnipper


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

gnipper said:


> Corvids poo all over the show too, they aren't like seed eating birds which have droppings they have squirtings. If I was going to keep one it would be outside in an escape proof(to protect the songbirds, not it), jet washable aviary(as they would soon turn it white. I think I remember reading you live in a flat Laura? Personally I wouldn't bother if I was you.
> Gnipper


yeah im thinking the same thing.....


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

I kept one as a pet (well it flew into our kitchen window) and she became tame. She didn't fly after her event with the window though and she still hops around the garden plucking out worms. We don't mind her staying as she doesn't harm the chickens or chicks, she sees them as her own kind lol. I think the bump made her bonkers!

Crows are also great mimmicers I think.


----------



## Reptile Forums (Jan 18, 2007)

As warned I am closing this thread, it has continued to be off topic. The vast majority of the pet loving public visiting this section of the forums probably dont want to discuss or know about someones personal problems and I think the chances of this thread getting back to keeping crows is next to non. 

Also... since when do we make a public announcement when someone gets banned or an infraction? the answer is we dont.

If there is still unawnswered crow questions a new thread can be started. 

If there are subjects other then pets/reptiles to be discussed do it in private?

Thanks.

*EDIT:* have removed all other posts so the usefull crow info can remain.


----------

